# Real vs Fake BR 03-92



## NoleenELT

I'm sorry, I tried searching for this, but could not find specific info. I'm looking for some keys to spot a real vs. fake BR-03. I'd like to buy a used one from the forums or ebay. I know that generally the BR-01 has fake hex screws on the back, but the BR-03 does not have this, even on the real version (I've checked a few out in person.

For example, if the watch in question has a "do not unscrew" screw on the back, and not just an etching of it, does this mean that it's real, or has anyone seen a fake with this? Anything else that I should look for, or ask the seller to show me?

I don't need to hear "buy the seller," I plan to do that, but even issues can happen with a seller who seems legit. I'd like to be sure if I'm spending this much money.


----------



## simoncudd

.....its very risky buying outside of an AD.

Box, papers, warranty, bill of purchase, is always handy.
See the watch in person before you pay for it.

Good luck.


----------



## omegawynne

simoncudd said:


> .....its very risky buying outside of an AD.
> 
> Box, papers, warranty, bill of purchase, is always handy.
> See the watch in person before you pay for it.
> 
> Good luck.


 right now the the big tell on the rep 03-92 are the min hash marks by the scews on the face. Meaning there smaller than the other mi hash marks, this is correct for the BR01-92. But not on the 03-92's all min hash marks should be the same size regardless of screw placement. another tell but i think there starting to fix this, is the thinkness of the case, fakes tends to be a little thicker. hope this helps Also check out BR-avo.com the sales section, might help you find a used one. these guys know alot about BR. good luck and try to stay away from ebay


----------



## simoncudd

omegawynne said:


> right now the the big tell on the rep 03-92 are the min hash marks by the scews on the face. Meaning there smaller than the other mi hash marks, this is correct for the BR01-92. But not on the 03-92's all min hash marks should be the same size regardless of screw placement. another tell but i think there starting to fix this, is the thinkness of the case, fakes tends to be a little thicker. hope this helps Also check out BR-avo.com the sales section, might help you find a used one. these guys know alot about BR. good luck and try to stay away from ebay


......thanks for the br-avo shout out!!! I'm co-founder/owner of it!!!!!

seriously NoleenELT, be careful.
Look through the B&R brochure, or online and see how the dials and cases look.
serial number on case back is sometimes a giveaway too.


----------



## NoleenELT

Thanks for the specific info guys. Is there anything to look for in the serial #?

Also, how about the "do not unscrew" screw on the back?

I know it's more risky, but without people buying used watches, there would be no resale value in these! Someone has to do it. I just want to make sure that I'm covered.


----------



## omegawynne

After looking at some of your earlier post, SimonC, I thougth that was you. I really love BR-avo.com, lot of info.. Anyone who love BR 's needs to look at that site. great stuff.

NoleenELT hope the previous posts helped you out



simoncudd said:


> ......thanks for the br-avo shout out!!! I'm co-founder/owner of it!!!!!
> 
> seriously NoleenELT, be careful.
> Look through the B&R brochure, or online and see how the dials and cases look.
> serial number on case back is sometimes a giveaway too.


----------



## BreitlingAggie

Bell & Ross Watches - Bell Ross Instrument Series

Has a really nice assortment of watches, especially bell&ross, breitling, and rolex. I deal with a Gentleman named Tom Sutor there, all of their watches come with the box, warranty info, and they're all 100% authentic. I bought a Breitling Navitimer from Tom on ebay, and have since traded that one in on a beautiful Bell and Ross BR-01-94, I'd check them out. Good luck!


----------



## omegawynne

NoleenELT said:


> Thanks for the specific info guys. Is there anything to look for in the serial #?
> 
> Also, how about the "do not unscrew" screw on the back?
> 
> I know it's more risky, but without people buying used watches, there would be no resale value in these! Someone has to do it. I just want to make sure that I'm covered.


From what I remember NoleenELT the 'Do not unscrew" screw is to close to the crown on the fakes.


----------



## NoleenELT

I probably won't buy one for a while (until I sell a few other watches), but thoughts on this one?eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices


----------



## rockin'ron

NOLEEN, that watch is not a fake. I agree with Simon C that you have to be very careful buying secondhand. But as you can see, there are boxes there, comes with the manual and guarantee card too. That watch is in pristeen condition too judging by the pics! GL!!


----------



## NoleenELT

Spotted a fake and reported it based on your advice about the minute markers. Very helpful!
eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices


----------



## Dakota2cSRT4

The text on the dial tends to be the wrong size (a little small) and in the wrong position (a little too far from the center). It would be difficult to spot without a verified genuine in your hand but if you have quality pictures of a genuine, you could probably see it.


----------



## chrisc9867

NoleenELT said:


> Spotted a fake and reported it based on your advice about the minute markers. Very helpful!
> eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices


I compared the photo to my genuine piece, lots of subtle differences.

1) The numerals are too close to the tick marks.

2) Regarding the tick marks, the one in the photo has 3 different distinct lengths, while the real only has two (Long on the hour, and short on the minutes).

3) "SWISS MADE" text towards the bottom is very small.

4) "Bell & Ross" text is too small.

5) Screws in face are placed slightly differently. Not the ones on the case, but the ones on minute 7, 22, etc.


----------



## abasf

NoleenELT said:


> Spotted a fake and reported it based on your advice about the minute markers. Very helpful!
> eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices


thats a pure fake.. the casing from the back is a br01-92 but has a br03-92 stamp on the front, the space between the ampersand and the bell and ross is closer than the gen... if you look at the numbers at the tip it stretches whereas a gen is a perfectly square end... you have the swiss made print which is smaller, the numbers are closer to the sticker dials, the only gen thing about this watch could be the strap... usually the gen strap will have BR01 at the end where as the fake would be BR only


----------



## NoleenELT

I finally sold enough of my collection to buy my BR-03. I went the safe route and bought a used one from Topper. Can't wait to get it!


----------



## The Godfather

NoleenELT said:


> I finally sold enough of my collection to buy my BR-03. I went the safe route and bought a used one from Topper. Can't wait to get it!


how much was it if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Perseus

NoleenELT said:


> Thanks for the specific info guys. Is there anything to look for in the serial #?
> 
> Also, how about the "do not unscrew" screw on the back?
> 
> I know it's more risky, but without people buying used watches, there would be no resale value in these! Someone has to do it. I just want to make sure that I'm covered.


I'm not sure I understand the logic here. :-s



NoleenELT said:


> I finally sold enough of my collection to buy my BR-03. I went the safe route and bought a used one from Topper. Can't wait to get it!


I'm a big fan of Topper and they are a forum sponsor!


----------



## jmp909

All of the replies here, while well-intentioned, are extremely misleading. Fakes are made by a variety of manufacturers with a variety of techniques and with inconsistent parts sourcing. There are no "keys," particularly when looking at watches such as B&R which are essentially Chinese made cases with mass produced ETA swiss movements in them; it is not beyond reason that you will have fakes that have the same movement as the *real* watch. Until you are dealing with houses such as JLC that are actual watchmakers it becomes incredibly difficult to spot fakes given that the same production line in China which produces parts for B&R likely works overtime to produce the parts that go into some of your "fakes." 

Just avoid the brand.


----------



## NoleenELT

jmp909 said:


> All of the replies here, while well-intentioned, are extremely misleading. Fakes are made by a variety of manufacturers with a variety of techniques and with inconsistent parts sourcing. There are no "keys," particularly when looking at watches such as B&R which are essentially Chinese made cases with mass produced ETA swiss movements in them; it is not beyond reason that you will have fakes that have the same movement as the *real* watch. Until you are dealing with houses such as JLC that are actual watchmakers it becomes incredibly difficult to spot fakes given that the same production line in China which produces parts for B&R likely works overtime to produce the parts that go into some of your "fakes."
> 
> Just avoid the brand.


Thanks, I'll just sell my car and buy a JLC.


----------



## simoncudd

jmp909 said:


> All of the replies here, while well-intentioned, are extremely misleading. Fakes are made by a variety of manufacturers with a variety of techniques and with inconsistent parts sourcing. There are no "keys," particularly when looking at watches such as B&R which are essentially Chinese made cases with mass produced ETA swiss movements in them; it is not beyond reason that you will have fakes that have the same movement as the *real* watch. Until you are dealing with houses such as JLC that are actual watchmakers it becomes incredibly difficult to spot fakes given that the same production line in China which produces parts for B&R likely works overtime to produce the parts that go into some of your "fakes."
> 
> Just avoid the brand.


....the cases are swiss made!
info is on www.bellross.com !!


----------

